
Zunzun.com – curve-fitting website code released - kriro
https://github.com/zunzun/pyeq2
======
kriro
I used this website for a simulation course a couple of years ago and wondered
what happened to it. Seems like the author cannot run the site any more due to
health issues (eyes). He decided to release the source code on github. See
these two links for a little bit of info:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/zunzun_dot_com/X1rH2...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/zunzun_dot_com/X1rH2Iyaqk0)

[http://www.zunzunhelp.com/](http://www.zunzunhelp.com/)

There should be a lot of interesting stuff for anyone interested in statistics
and Python (and node). The site was incredibly useful, among other things it
allowed you to upload a csv data file and calculated the distribution that
best fit the dataset.

The author even provided a tutorial for setting up your own site with Flask,
maybe someone here wants to give it a shot:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/zunzun_dot_com/nFMH_...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/zunzun_dot_com/nFMH_l13rZE)

Thanks James for the great site when it was up and running and thanks for
releasing the code :)

~~~
HillRat
That's truly tragic. It's wonderful that he released his code into the public,
but terribly sad circumstances. Thanks for letting us know the story behind
this.

